# Log in RIMBY



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

For USB lovers, all 5 of you, there's a new log at the base of the RIMBY boof. It's lodged at the base of the falls on the right and extends downstream blocking the entire right channel. Technically it's still runnable as long as you boof and get into the left channel, or depending on flow, you could probably get over the very downstream end of it, but it was enough of a hazard that we walked around it - major bummer.

We got a rope onto the upstream end and yanked on it a bit, but I think it's wedged into a crack at the base of the falls and that technique is probably hopeless. It probably needs to be cut with a saw to get it out, but it's a huge water soaked log and a hand saw will take a while. It also requires rapping onto it and dangling in the water.

Why aren't these Boulder locals keeping their runs clean?


----------



## kayaker (Oct 29, 2003)

if you buy me a new chain, I'll stick my saw in there and you can lasoo out the leftovers

hit me up on the celly or make one adem hoes rollover and text me


----------

